# rivers a risin grab some arrows and a bow



## crowsox (Aug 23, 2005)

With the recent rains that we have gotten here in South East Texas, it brought the Navasota River up to where it was out of it's banks. Team Slumpbuster set out with the stick and string and fishin arrows. The fish were everywhere on my roommates flooded hay pasture. We stuck a few good buffalo, all around 20 to 40 pounds, when we noticed a large tail sticking out of the water. We eased our 16ft flat-bottomed boat over to the fish, when in range my roommate slung an arrow below the large fin. Once hit the fish started to slowly swim off and we knew right away it was no buffalo or carp. As we got closer we saw it was a very good sized Gator Gar. I quickly put an arrow in his side and almost instantly the fish realized it was hit. It started pulling the boat all over the pasture as we hung on for dear life. After a 30 minute fight and 5 different arrows we finally drug the fish to dry land. The gar measured out at 6ft 2in and weighted right at 110lbs. We left the fish on the bank and kept fishing. We ended the night with 16 buffalo and 12 gar. 11 of the gar that were brought into the boat were Needle-nose. One tipped the tape at 5ft 8in while another maxed out at 5ft 4in. It was a great night for all 4 members of the team on the boat. We are looking forward to the river coming up again.


----------



## hardheadkiller (Nov 18, 2004)

Sweet! nice fish!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Good hunting.....fishing.......ummm.....both.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on some nice fish


----------



## Tx HNT/FSH College Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Are one of you guys in the picture named walley? If so Im pretty sure I know you.

Russell


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I think the gar in the middle is still moving, hit him again!


Nice shooting!


----------



## jxallsbr (Mar 25, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing scubaru.Nice hunt/fish.


----------



## crowsox (Aug 23, 2005)

yes sir...wiley crowson...who are you


----------



## Tx HNT/FSH College Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Russell (JIM) from kingsville


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Good job fellas, can't wait for the next good rain in Dallas myself. Missed out this weekend cause my lower unit is off the motor, but I'll be ready next time.


----------



## sawgrass (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice bag fellas,if yall wanna get at some big rollers get in touch with sawgrass outfitters in Huntsville.


----------



## sawgrass (Jun 8, 2009)

You boys get ready by friday of this week the trinity will bee coming up fast from all the rain dallas got last week.It takes 5 to 7 days to get here,and the big fish will out in the fields.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Shhhhhh you trying to make our spots crowed.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey wiley what are u up to man, it joshua rush. so, it looks like yall had a good trip. Are u coming back to Sam in the fall


----------

